# What is the best battery to run in your truck



## rb8484

I need to replace my battery in my ford and Im not sure what to go with. What have you guys found that works best in the winter running your plows and all those strobes!!?? Also, where have you found the best price for it?
Thanks!!!


----------



## Newdude

hmm...I am not too sure. An optima maybe. But I think the photo section wont really help you lol.


----------



## rb8484

Newdude;806478 said:


> hmm...I am not too sure. An optima maybe. But I think the photo section wont really help you lol.


Haha! Opps......long day.....didnt relize i put it in the worng section!!!


----------



## deicepro

rb8484;806399 said:


> I need to replace my battery in my ford and Im not sure what to go with. What have you guys found that works best in the winter running your plows and all those strobes!!?? Also, where have you found the best price for it?
> Thanks!!!


Optima Yellow top( $195), no questions asked, yes they are twice as expensive, but they dont leak acid all over your truck fender and they will last a lot longer, there is actually a website that has free delivery, not sure what it is, just google it


----------



## mkwl

Optima Yellowtop! Been running it for over a year now- works great for plowing!


----------



## ServiceOnSite

well at least post a pic of a yelow top for the guy lmao


----------



## Jay brown

check Consumer Reports. i think they rated Die Hard at the top??


----------



## MeeksCo

I like my Duralast Gold. Half the money. Bought it from Autozone for $104, which included tax. 3-year free replacement. 
My battery died from leaving the lights on for six hours when I showed up to the job about a month ago. I took it to Autozone and they gave me a new one.


----------



## AiRhed

The absolute best battery on the market for a plow truck or diesel is offered from one company, Odyssey Batteries. http://www.odysseybatteries.com/ They are distributed from Batteries Plus or directly from the supplier. I have two, and it has COMPLETELY Solved any starting issues. I left my lights on (aftermarket 4 beam) all night (8 hours) last winter and was able to cold start in the morning at 15 degrees F.

I have two of these









And some quick specs
# 1700 cranking amps for 5 seconds
# 1540 cranking amps for 10 seconds
# 1355 cranking amps for 20 seconds
# 68 amp hours


----------



## MeeksCo

AiRhed;806638 said:


> The absolute best battery on the market for a plow truck or diesel is offered from one company, Odyssey Batteries. .....


Wow, those do sound good.


----------



## AiRhed

Yep, no more headlight dimming.


----------



## Brad3403

I agree. They are a dry-cell and work great. Wouldn't have anything else.



AiRhed;806638 said:


> The absolute best battery on the market for a plow truck or diesel is offered from one company, Odyssey Batteries. http://www.odysseybatteries.com/ They are distributed from Batteries Plus or directly from the supplier. I have two, and it has COMPLETELY Solved any starting issues. I left my lights on (aftermarket 4 beam) all night (8 hours) last winter and was able to cold start in the morning at 15 degrees F.
> 
> I have two of these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some quick specs
> # 1700 cranking amps for 5 seconds
> # 1540 cranking amps for 10 seconds
> # 1355 cranking amps for 20 seconds
> # 68 amp hours


----------



## rb8484

AiRhed;806638 said:


> The absolute best battery on the market for a plow truck or diesel is offered from one company, Odyssey Batteries. http://www.odysseybatteries.com/ They are distributed from Batteries Plus or directly from the supplier. I have two, and it has COMPLETELY Solved any starting issues. I left my lights on (aftermarket 4 beam) all night (8 hours) last winter and was able to cold start in the morning at 15 degrees F.
> 
> I have two of these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some quick specs
> # 1700 cranking amps for 5 seconds
> # 1540 cranking amps for 10 seconds
> # 1355 cranking amps for 20 seconds
> # 68 amp hours


Wow....that does sound good! What do those set one back???


----------



## Bigfoot Brent

AiRhed;806638 said:


> The absolute best battery on the market for a plow truck or diesel is offered from one company, Odyssey Batteries. http://www.odysseybatteries.com/ They are distributed from Batteries Plus or directly from the supplier. I have two, and it has COMPLETELY Solved any starting issues. I left my lights on (aftermarket 4 beam) all night (8 hours) last winter and was able to cold start in the morning at 15 degrees F.
> 
> I have two of these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some quick specs
> # 1700 cranking amps for 5 seconds
> # 1540 cranking amps for 10 seconds
> # 1355 cranking amps for 20 seconds
> # 68 amp hours


I second that, have one in my truck. The best truck battery ever, and I have tried all of them.


----------



## rb8484

Price?????


----------



## AiRhed

Price of these batteries is anywhere from 150 to 500 PER battery. Life cycle is 10-15 years PER battery though. Something worth noting.


----------



## Brad3403

rb8484;807047 said:


> Price?????


I paid $220.00 canadian per battery


----------



## samjr

*where u get it from*



Brad3403;807177 said:


> I paid $220.00 canadian per battery


hi man i am in canada too where did u pick it up from ?tymusic


----------



## dellwas

Add me to the list of Canucks that want to know!


----------



## AiRhed

Go Here, and look up dealers. http://www.odysseybattery.com/

Looks like the most common dealer in Canada is Battery Direct.
http://www.batterydirect.com/


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Huh, go figure, thought I would be the only one to lay down the cash for Odyssey's. 

I have them in 3 trucks and as I need replacements, this is what they get. 

(Had to go without beer for a month last year to afford them, but it was worth it).

PS You can try calling them direct as well, they can be shipped UPS because they are not hazmat.

PPS They also give you a 3 or 4 year warranty for COMMERCIAL usage. Even plowing.


----------



## Brad3403

samjr;807246 said:


> hi man i am in canada too where did u pick it up from ?tymusic


My wholesale cost on them this year is $259.00 each. The guy I get them from is getting a name for a distributor out east. I will post it when I get the name.


----------



## Chrisxl64

I'll also recommend DEKA, they are used in our firetrucks at work and seem to work excellent. And nothing compares to the strobe load of a firetruck.


----------



## bigbadbrad

the factory motocrafts in my superduty seemed to be good, changed one last year, was 6 years old, still have one good one in it, might change before plowing seasnon justto be safe, if i had the money those odysseys look good


----------



## maelawncare

Yea but what kind of odyssey? They seem to have 100 different kinds.


----------



## B&B

maelawncare;807702 said:


> Yea but what kind of odyssey? They seem to have 100 different kinds.


PC1700T are the best between the most battery for the cost. Fit's most applications too.

Been using them for years.....


----------



## AiRhed

> PC1700T are the best between the most battery for the cost. Fit's most applications too.
> 
> Been using them for years.....


PC1700T's are the batteries I posted on the first page. If you can fit this in the truck somewhere, they are hard to beat. Try the truck bed if you can't find room under the hood.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

bigbadbrad;807515 said:


> the factory motocrafts in my superduty seemed to be good, changed one last year, was 6 years old, still have one good one in it, might change before plowing seasnon justto be safe, if i had the money those odysseys look good


Never, ever, ever replace only 1 of your batteries at a time.



maelawncare;807702 said:


> Yea but what kind of odyssey? They seem to have 100 different kinds.


Call the factory, they can help.


----------



## Triple L

I like the ones that keep a charge


----------



## Brad3403

Mark Oomkes;807776 said:


> Never, ever, ever replace only 1 of your batteries at a time.
> 
> Call the factory, they can help.


I agree...it's only as strong as you're weakest link.


----------



## Dissociative

Chrisxl64;807467 said:


> I'll also recommend DEKA, they are used in our firetrucks at work and seem to work excellent. And nothing compares to the strobe load of a firetruck.


i second the deka....but i am interested in the ones posted.


----------



## bigbadbrad

there is nothing wrong with replacing only one battery at at time if the other battery(ies) test good. I know some of you are going to disagree, well you can spend the extra money if you want to, but i dont like replaceing items that are not bad


----------



## jerryh22a1

Just wondering how the oddessey battery is holding up?


----------



## gartj

Yeah I was kind of wanting an update also. I've been reading up on the Odyssey and Northstar AGMs. My mind right now is liking the Northstar because of the full 5yr replacement compared to Odysseys 4yr. I'm running 2 Interstates and while they've been good I don't ever seem to get the life out of them (3-4yrs) as I'd like.


----------



## JCByrd24

Last I knew (4 years ago) there was very strong evidence that Sears Diehard Platinum batteries where made by Odyssey and they are AGM type batteries. I got one for $200 at the time and it solved my low voltage issues on my 06 Silverado 1500 (voltage drop during plow cycle low enough to trigger ABS malfunction indicator). Apparently the GM computer controlled charging system is designed for highway fuel mileage and isn't charging full time and doesn't react quick enough to the plow motor so you need a real good battery to absorb the current draw until the charging system kicks in. I only drive my truck around once per week and this behavior along with plowing hasn't phased the DH platinum.


----------

